# Im moving to NC and these man cave/balloon tires arent going sale!



## DonChristie (Jul 18, 2015)

So we decided to move to North Carolina! I now am in process of breaking down the 15 yr old man cave. I have a few sets of balloon tires and some cool man cave décor for sale on Craigs. I will ship at buyers expense or pickup near Disneyland.
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/search/sss?sort=rel&query=714.767.0576


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 18, 2015)

Cel pic of tires


----------



## robertc (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome to N.C.  Where did you decide to end up at?  Sorry, where did the wife decide you would end up at?


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 18, 2015)

Haha robert! We decided Charlotte. Gonna rent then buy a place. Tires are all sold!


----------



## robertc (Jul 19, 2015)

I see you already know that scrubbinrims has cleaned out Charlotte. LOL


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 19, 2015)

He merely primed it for me! Haha! Lookout NC!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to The Queen City! Charlottean since 1980. Great place to live.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2015)

We may have to organize a Charlotte ride once you get settled. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yes, lets ride! Out West the Cyclone Coaster ride is monthly. Do you guys do something like that? If not,we need to!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 22, 2015)

Charlotte is quite a haul for me, so once a year maybe I can pull away from my family to make a ride (that I am already doing with the occasional auction)...Raleigh is better for me.
They have man caves in NC and you can afford a bigger one as well, pools too.
Lifestyle is definitely different, but I think ya'll end up liking it.

BTW, the competitive bicycle world is coming to Richmond in a couple of months, second time ever the UCI championship is in the USA!
http://richmond2015.com/
You are welcome to stop by then and always.
Welcome, Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Raleigh is five hours for me and Charlotte is three so you know what my vote would be! To answer your question Don I am not aware f any rides here in the SE. There was an effort to ride in Chattanooga but it fizzled. Another CABEr told me last night there is a possibility he is moving to Atlanta so maybe we could get a ride or two a year scheduled. The CC rides have people coming from Northern Cali so some of them are driving six hours or so just to make a ride as well. We just seem to be a little more dispersed in this neck of the woods and the weather doesn't cooperate as nicely! V/r Shawn


----------

